
DNSApe – Fast, free network tools - codercotton
https://dnsape.com
======
codercotton
Today we're releasing DNSApe ([https://dnsape.com](https://dnsape.com)), a
free network tool for anyone that deals with websites on a daily basis. We
provide the following tools at launch.

    
    
      * **DNS Records** - list DNS records for a domain
      * **DNS Traversal** - show DNS records from root, TLD, and authoritative name servers
      * **DNS Cache** - show DNS records from popular DNS servers
      * **HTTP Headers** - get HTTP headers for a domain
      * **Whois** - Whois lookup (we never save any lookups)
      * **IP Whois** - just what is sounds like...
      * **RBL** - troubleshoot email deliver-ability by checking if domain is listed in email reverse block lists
      * **Ping** - a simple ping from our server
    

Future features include keyboard shortcuts, upload time calculator, subnet
calculator, and other network-related tools. You can vote on features here
([https://dnsape.featureupvote.com](https://dnsape.featureupvote.com)).

We also released a large update to our primary srvAudit
([https://srvaudit.com](https://srvaudit.com)) application. If you have a need
to track logins and command history for Linux servers, check it out!

We're releasing this as open source under the MIT license here
([https://github.com/srvaudit](https://github.com/srvaudit)) soon. We're
looking for feedback and suggestions, and of course contributors are welcome!

~~~
Flashtoo
I'm curious why you don't allow HTTPS header checking.

~~~
codercotton
It should follow 302s, but some are not working. It's on my bug list :).
Thanks for the comment.

------
RichardHesketh
Nice tools, thanks!

I notice that when I feed my domain name into DNSApe, I appear to get ‘Listed’
results for the following: dnsbl.njabl.org, combined.njabl.org

According to Wikipedia
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_Just_Another_Bogus_List](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_Just_Another_Bogus_List)),
this service is defunct, though. Am I missing something?

Also, it’d be great if ‘ping’ failed gracefully when the cited domain name
doesn’t resolve to a hostname. Right now, it gives me a load of output that
identifies file system paths to PHP scripts, and your use of laravel and shell
commands.

~~~
codercotton
I've removed this BL, thanks for the feedback!

